

An Emotional Letter From a 99er Who Gives Up Hope - ddkrone
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-thornton/an-emotional-letter-from-_b_788653.html

======
carussell
_I am college educated and worked 35 years in management…I've failed to get a
job even at McDonalds._

I'm guessing he didn't attempt to get a job working the register or as a cook.

